# Aspiring new figure athlete/fitness model



## BrokenYoYo (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi guys, just thought I'd come and introduce myself (I did post once before on the forum but it was another thread and it got ignored *sob* so I thought I'd try again!)

My name's Tara and earlier this year I started a blog http://shakeintoshape.blogspot.com/ to document my journey to lose weight, build muscle and just generally shape up to enter the Maximuscle Body of 2009 competition.

I did all that - not quite to my liking, but I made it to the finals so am really pleased with my progress.

I'd quite like to compete at some point but I recognise what an enormous lifestyle change that would require so am a bit hesitant, but still keen 

Anyway, if anyone has any tip/hint/general advice or stories they'd like to swap please feel free, would love to hear from other fellow fitness fans 

Tara x


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome !!!!!!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome, well done on making the finals


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome and well done!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome, BrokenYoYo - Nice blog btw too.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the board, god not another YoYo, one is bad enough:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Aye Up!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

WRT said:


> Welcome to the board, god not another YoYo, one is bad enough:lol:


Slightly off topic

Where is the other YoYo ??


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome along yo-yo


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Slightly off topic
> 
> Where is the other YoYo ??


She only comes on to reply to PM's now


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## BrokenYoYo (Jun 22, 2009)

not been able to log in for a couple of days but just wanted to say thank you all very much for making me feel so welcome!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome lady - awesome work so far!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hellooooo and welcome


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Welcome, tried looking round to the front side of your avvy but these damn computers are soooo 2 dimensional, unlike us 1 dimensional men.


----------

